# Need Some Help, Motor ID



## oldfart36 (Nov 10, 2015)

Need Some Help, Motor ID

I'll be the first to admit, I don't know much about these "over the front wheel" motor setups! I recently made a deal to buy a barn full of stuff. Picking up a bunch of goodies, and this is in the load. Looks early 60s to me, any info would be apprieciated. Maker, size, Hp, and value. Motor has not been run in years, but is NOT froze up. Thanks, Chris.


----------



## bairdco (Nov 10, 2015)

I think they're a whopping 1 horsepower.  Pretty sure they're the same as the Tanaka bikebug. They had a few different variations over the years. Some had a big ugly shroud that made it look like a vacuum cleaner over your fender.

Value-wise, I've seen them running go for 1-150.


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 11, 2015)

bairdco said:


> I think they're a whopping 1 horsepower.  Pretty sure they're the same as the Tanaka bikebug. They had a few different variations over the years. Some had a big ugly shroud that made it look like a vacuum cleaner over your fender.
> 
> Value-wise, I've seen them running go for 1-150.





Thanks, Ya, in this load, there is one of those, "looks like it's in a suitcase" motors as well. They are pretty ugly!


----------



## Ross (Nov 13, 2015)

If it sparks a $20. Gas bike carb will make it run great. With new carb you can switch to gravity feed gas tank rather than trying to repair pump and orig. carb. They are pretty cool to ride !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

